# Info on Desoto bibs?



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I ordered a pair of 400 mile bibs. Only after I ordered did I notice that it has what they call Hydro Foil on the front/belly for buoyancy in the water. I'm not a triguy. Will this be uncomfortable on the bike?


----------



## echo7 (Sep 7, 2010)

jlandry said:


> I ordered a pair of 400 mile bibs. Only after I ordered did I notice that it has what they call Hydro Foil on the front/belly for buoyancy in the water. I'm not a triguy. Will this be uncomfortable on the bike?


i have the shorts version and the padding is too thick and becomes uncomfortable on longer rides. Quality wise, its well made..

also the sizing is on the small side..


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I've found the sizing the same as PI, Assos and Gore and they are not uncomfortable although the version I have (about a year old) may not have what you are talking about, I don't remember it mentioned instead the Ceramico chamois was supposed to provide floatation and it does take longer to dry. Not sure if it wicks as well as others. I love the pockets in the front of the legs and the fit overall although my go to bibs for long hauls are the Assos Millie - better chamois.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The stomach holder part is quite different and I don't really like it.

It sure makes taking a piss while on the bike almost impossible. I have to actually get off the bike, set it down, bend over so it looks like I'm servicing myself, and only then do I have proper clearance to whip er out and drain.

It's like having a holster for your stomach.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a pair of the Desoto 400 bibs and I guess I never knew that the panel was supposed to be buoyant. I will say the the material used in these bibs does feel a bit different that a standard spandex fabric. That said, the DeSoto's are my first choice for a century or long ride. The chamois is these is probably the largest/widest I've used. I like that as any stitching is far away from any movement points


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

I was going to buy some, but the lady at Trisports told me she only wore hers when all her Garneau Equipes were dirty. Great advice.


----------

